# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Hỏi chỗ gia công cơ khí

## elenercom

Chào các bác,
Tôi đang cần gia công mấy thứ ở Hà Nội mà chưa biết chỗ nào. Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp tôi nhé. Công việc gồm tiện trục, phay rãnh then, móc lỗ khớp nối, sọc rãnh then, phay mặt bích vuông, hàn,.. gia công thô thôi, không cần tinh. Thank các bác trước

----------


## huyquynhbk

bác ở chỗ nào HN thì ae mới biết đường chỉ cho chứ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Tôi ơ Cầu Giấy bác ợ

----------


## tuannguyensmika

> Chào các bác,
> Tôi đang cần gia công mấy thứ ở Hà Nội mà chưa biết chỗ nào. Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp tôi nhé. Công việc gồm tiện trục, phay rãnh then, móc lỗ khớp nối, sọc rãnh then, phay mặt bích vuông, hàn,.. gia công thô thôi, không cần tinh. Thank các bác trước


Chào anh!
Không biết anh còn nhu cầu gia công nữa không?nếu có nhu cầu thì qua xưởng bên em.
Xưởng cơ khí xuân phương
ĐC:Đường xuân phương,Phường Phương canh,Quận Nam Từ Liêm.Hà Nội( cách trường đại học công nghiệp hà nội 300m)
Mr Trinh
SĐT:0963.011.476
Gmail:ckxuanphuong@gmail.com
Xin trân trọng!

----------


## itanium7000

A chú Trình bữa nào cafe tiếp nhỉ. Bàn cv đang dở dang.

----------

